# Bone Stock, Any Suggestions?



## 04GtoGoat (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey guys i have a 2004 Gto that i just recently bought and it is bone stock, im wanting to mod and tune this car to get the most hp and torque i can get out of the 5.7 but also gettting decent gas mileage. what are some suggestions on mods and aftermarket parts that i could get to really make this Goat get up and run?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

What is your budget? Headers and a tune are a great start.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Get a Svede intake. Mine's one of the handmade ones, but the rotomolded ones should be just as good.










http://www.westcoastspeed.com/zente...oducts_id=19&zenid=1d0lso76re7u5fi0bf0a67hdj2


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Get to reading. These questions come up all the time.


----------



## 04GtoGoat (Aug 19, 2011)

Money isnt an issue, i just wanna make sure i get the best of the best


----------

